# Battle of Hel Fen Framed Artwork



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi All,

Thought I'd share this with the forum. We managed to win this large framed artwork of "The Battle of Hel Fen" at our local GW store Ork-shun (Ork teef auction) earlier this summer. Have been in discussions with SWMBO all summer about where we might be allowed to hang this up and hopefully it will soon be agreed, i.e. the kids' playroom where we do most of our WHFB & 40K messing-about.

I'll post pics later when we actually put it up but for the moment here is a picture of it resting on the playroom sofa...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice score, I remember seeing that image years ago and really liking it. I think it's in one of the war hammer annuals or maybe the VC book. So that's the original is it?

I'm really envious!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That is very very nice! Damn it, now I know what I should have had done with my framed 25tg anniversary poster. Had a small plaque added.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Nice score, I remember seeing that image years ago and really liking it. I think it's in one of the war hammer annuals or maybe the VC book. So that's the original is it?
> 
> I'm really envious!


Its not an original but rather a print that had been properly mounted and framed. The local GW had this and other similarly mounted prints as display images but decided to auction them off as part of a summer promo event they had. I happened to time it right with the acquiring the bulk of our SW army plus the Apocalypse release (both the collector's edition and the gamer's double case) so ended up with plenty of Ork teef for the Ork-shun!

I nearly won a second one at the auction but felt sorry for the competing customer as I had already out-bid him earlier so I ended up declining the second piece in his favour (although we did get the bidding up to quite a high teef value!). Besides, SWMBO would have flipped had I come back with two of these!!!




djinn24 said:


> Damn it, now I know what I should have had done with my framed 25tg anniversary poster. Had a small plaque added.


Yeah I know, it adds another dimension to the mounted picture. Glad it was already done though as preparing the mounting board for this is such a pain and I know this as I used to take part in photographic competitions and we had to prepare similar mountings with the 45-degree cut boarders for the photos, typically large A4 & A3-sized prints! Still have all the special cutters upstairs in a box somewhere. I might get back to do that again in the not too distant future... I actually miss shooting with the old Leicas and Hasselblads (sorry, a bit of digression here)!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I paid to have mine did and its not too late to have it done, but I have 5 Larry Elmore prints to get done still.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

djinn24 said:


> I paid to have mine did and its not too late to have it done, but I have 5 Larry Elmore prints to get done still.


Dungeons & Dragons or Dragonlance themes? His dragon images are amazing!!! Did you get his "The Complete Elmore" Hardback? Sooooo wish I was part of that kickstarter!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

All 3 of the original covers in large format, 2 other random pieces. 

I got the leather bound with original sketch inside. Limited to 50.

Missed the meet and greet though. Was so sad.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

djinn24 said:


> All 3 of the original covers in large format, 2 other random pieces.
> 
> I got the leather bound with original sketch inside. Limited to 50.
> 
> Missed the meet and greet though. Was so sad.


Now I'm drooling...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My wife wasn't....


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

djinn24 said:


> My wife wasn't....


LOL :laugh:

Remember... SWMBO!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Swmbo?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

SWMBO - *S*he *W*ho *M*ust *B*e *O*beyed... :wink:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahhh. More like she who cut me off for 3 weeks.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Howling Hills - that's the battle. Half of the Under-empire vs Empire - what could be better:biggrin:


----------

